# How to Choose a balanced puppy ?



## mohamad.ghannoum (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello friends,

I am starting my research to look for a puppy. I am interested in a working-line GSD, that I know they can provide security and at the same time they can be a good companion to the family. What I am looking for a security / watch dog that can provide projection when I go hiking , camping or at home. A home companion the family ( My wife and I , and hopefully down the line the kids ), I am also willing to go through trainings and to train her ( I want a female pup).My wife and I work from home.


Questions :

What questions to ask the breeder about foundational work in early stage ?
What characteristic I should focus on when choosing my pup ?
Are there some tests I can see if that dog fits the characteristics ?
Any tips or advice or things that I should look for or hold it in my mind ?
What I am looking for :

From my limited experience and research that I conducted I came up with the following temperant / characteristics :

Confident / independent 
Intelligent
Medium drive
Stability
not environmentally sensitive, kind of cautious/nervous/squirrelly
Food motivation
From what I understood also that foundational training in working line is also important to prepare the puppy for this kind of mix.


Thank you for your help and insight !


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Here are some thoughts I have. I don’t quite know what you mean by foundational training. I really prefer for the breeder not to do a bunch of crazy stuff with a puppy. I don’t think it helps a whole lot. I don’t believe a bunch of core memories of swimming pools filled with plastic bottles are going to transform a nervy dog into a powerhouse. I think avoiding a bunch of negative experiences and letting the puppy explore the world at their own rate is key. Temperament wise, I think “balanced” is really a marketing word. I think a lot of that is about you being able to handle the dog. While there are dogs that don’t settle well and carry a bunch of nervous energy, I think most dogs ability to function in work, at home, and in public is based on what their owner is able to give them. The easiest type of dog to manage is one that brings good prey drive and food drive so they are easy to train but not overwhelming. Having a social and open personality is easier than a dog with a lot of suspicion or nervous with strange people. I think a dog that shows good environmentals and isn’t afraid of being in new situations or environments. I think a dog with medium or lower amount of energy that isn’t going to be bouncing off the walls fits. I think a dog that has good resilience and doesn’t shut down or become aggressive when they experience something uncomfortable like a pinch is a good candidate. These are things you can see in an 8 week old puppy, and I think one displaying these things would be the easiest for a new owner to handle.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You shouldn't be choosing your pup. The breeder who has watched over them and interacted with them for 8-12 weeks as they learn the world should be choosing.
I think instead of worrying about using "terms" you should be focused on a breeder who asks about your life, your plans, your schedule and your activity level. If a breeder has no interest in getting to know you, they probably aren't someone you need to do business with.
Pups in general should be bold, sassy and curious. Pups that are hiding, crying excessively, shy or cowering should be avoided.


----------

